# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Ζητείται TCON για Grundig Vision 4 32-4801

## avsellers

Καλησπέρα
Ψάχνω την TCON 320AA05C2LV0.0  Είναι για την Grundig Vision 4 αλλά από ότι έψαξα λίγο την ίδια χρησιμοποιούν και κάποια μοντέλα Samsung

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Pakosxatzis

Εχω μια vision 4 με μισοχαλασμενη οθόνη ενδιαφέρεσαι ακόμη;

----------


## avsellers

όχι ευχαριστώ έχω βρει

----------

